# Walkers Game Ear



## KevTN (Jan 31, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with the muffs?  I have really started shooting handguns this year and want to start hunting with a .44 this next year.  Im concerned with my hearing and just curious as to what everyone uses while hunting.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Jan 31, 2010)

I just carry some ear plugs on a string around my neck. They are easy to get in the ears with little or no detection. Could not afford the game ear this year. Ear plugs on a string work well.

I have a BFR .45-70, so ear protection is a must.


----------



## Win1917 (Feb 3, 2010)

Haven't used the game ear myself but I did get a pair of Howard Leight Impact Sport electronic muffs this year. I couldn't imagine anything better for $50 or there abouts. Between work and hunting I've used them for hundreds of hours without a hitch so far. When I was researching them the Caldwells and other low cost electronic muffs had very mixed reports as to their quality. The HL's had practically unanimous high praise. 

If you have the coin I would go with the game ears or some equivalent. If you don't, the HL's are darn good alternative.


----------



## shdw633 (Feb 5, 2010)

I use a pair of the game ear muffs and they work quite well, I just hate carrying them and they can get somewhat uncomfortable in warm weather.  Also it can get unnerving hearing footsteps that you think are coming right at you at what seems like mere steps away and then you take the muffs off because you are not seeing what you are hearing and you hear nothing.  But that being said when I was young I did not wear protection and as a result my hearing is permanently damaged SO WEAR THEM!!!  Check out ebay before you run out to a local store and buy them, I have seen them on there for less than $100 new.


----------



## johnweaver (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm 53 and I have a hard time hearing conversations.  Please use something or you will be the one who always says "WHAT?"


----------



## pnome (Feb 5, 2010)

Win1917 said:


> Haven't used the game ear myself but I did get a pair of Howard Leight Impact Sport electronic muffs this year. I couldn't imagine anything better for $50 or there abouts. Between work and hunting I've used them for hundreds of hours without a hitch so far. When I was researching them the Caldwells and other low cost electronic muffs had very mixed reports as to their quality. The HL's had practically unanimous high praise.
> 
> If you have the coin I would go with the game ears or some equivalent. If you don't, the HL's are darn good alternative.




x2  very happy with mine.


----------



## Summersw (Feb 5, 2010)

I love mine. I carry them everywhere. The batteries seem to last forever.

They are super comfortable and very nice when trying to carry on a conversation while shooting. Will help to keep your ears warm too.


----------



## Phil (Feb 5, 2010)

I had the ear muff types, and didn't like them when hunting.  I kept hearing  the slight hiss (wind) and kept looking in the wrong direction. I also "felt" my hearing was messed with, so I dumped them and went back to using my ears and eyes.


----------



## ccookou812 (Feb 5, 2010)

As a 38 year old with hearing loss you need to wear something. When I shot a 44 or a .357 I would wear plugs and my naval issue muffs. I am now looking at alternatives for hunting because the loss just happened this past year. I will be looking at the Howards and Caldwells as there is not enough coin for Game ears.


----------



## howl (Feb 5, 2010)

http://www.midwesthuntersoutlet.com/item.aspx?PID=131157&w=PQ+JDyOLrQE=


----------



## RGRJN (Feb 5, 2010)

Have a pair, used them for a couple years. The thing I didn't like was the constant hiss,and non directional hearing.. Started leaving one side up, for direction, would lower that side before shooting. This year, I just used a set of muffs from Cabelas (33db?)Walkers are rated for 24, I think.I put them on above the ears. When I see or hear a deer, I simply lower them over the ears. I also went away from wearing a hat, as you always leave a portion of the muff on it, breaking the seal. Started wearing a mask,that I cut out ear holes for. Pain in the hiney, carrying muffs,  but so is this loud constant ringing that will never go away. Trying to save what I have left. Works for me.

Joe


----------



## city boy gone country (Mar 22, 2010)

get the quads if u can afford them


----------



## OneSOK (Jul 22, 2010)

*Quads work, Pro Ears better*

I've used the Walker quad muffs for years, they help a lot.  Wind is a bother, don't turn up the volume more than you need.  Airplanes flying over will drive you nuts.  Pro Ears has a slim design I'm going to try, better noise isolation, quicker response = more money.  Don't shoot without protection.  You get da-aids, hearing aids, ringing.  My worst mistake was an accidental firing when sighting a .450 Marlin short barrel with muzzle brake, got in a hurry and forgot to put the muffs back on - won't do that again.  If I'm shooting a lot I put foam plugs in and then the muffs on with the volume up to hear people talk, it works.


----------



## Mario7979 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a pair of Walker Game Muffs....Being in the military for 18  1/2 years and hunting without muffs I have lost part of my hearing....With the Walker Game Muffs i can hear better in the field, just do not turn up no more loudness than you need....


----------



## bigreddwon (Jul 28, 2010)

*Bought 4 pair*

I bought 4 pair of walkers. One Quad and 3 Power muffs. The first night they were AWSOME! I had 3 clients the following night and I had JUST had muzzle breaks installed on my weapons, so hearing protections a must have. They arrive, after the safety brief we head to the range, they slip the muffs on, snap, snap.. right before my eyes.. two pair break right in half!! They didn't put them on aggressively or pull them more than I would have.
I felt sick to my stomach.

I was able to get two pair of electronic muffs from a friend and the night was smooth from then out. Walker sent two replacement bands and said they had problems with them. Long story short, Im on my 3rd set of bands and wouldn't recommend walkers to anyone who NEEDS them when they need them. Metal bands and better construction. The sound quality of the Walkers was great, just cheap plastic bands are terrible. I have 2 pair down ATM and am currently waiting for the mail...


----------



## ben300win (Jul 29, 2010)

I had a pair of the quads and they were good to an extent. They did not have enough protection for me at the range. I never deer hunted with them. We went prarie dog hunting with mine and I still felt like they did not contain the noise enough so I sold mine. I bought some of the new slimmer profile caldwells and really like them especially since they are almost at a disposable price compared to the Walkers. Seems like the batteries were hard to find for the walkers as well. The kind like you have in your garage door opener. Caldwells use AAA batteries that you can get anywhere.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 29, 2010)

I have the Walker quads that use a single AAA in each muff. I use them for hunting as well as shooting. 

I have a 44 mag pistol but must admit I havent shot it in several years so I dont know how they muffle the noise from that particular round.  Far as a rifle goes they do fine. The only problem   I have while hunting is they amplify everything. I suppose that is what they are supposed to do, but things like highway noise, crows, airplanes, etc are distracting at times. 

I have 35% hearing loss so they are a must for me in protection as well as hearing enhancement.


----------



## frankwright (Jul 29, 2010)

I use something similar to what howl shows in his post. Ear plugs on a band.
I wear them around my neck or on my hat and if I hear something and think I will shoot, I put them in place.

The Allen sound sensor shown in howl's post can be found for half the amount shown there. I know Midsouth Shooters Supply and other places carry them. They supposedly allow normal hearing but dampen gunshot noise.


----------



## whitworth (Jul 31, 2010)

*Protecting hearing*

At ranges I used regular ear muffs.  Once, when using a loud rifle,  Browning Boss, I used small ear plugs used in the construction industry.  Got mine at a building supply dealer selling power equipment tools.


----------



## Old Coach (Aug 3, 2010)

I use the Peltor Tac6 and the earplugs on a string.
The new Tac 6 is slimmer in design and lighter.
$59 at midway and Natchez.

coach


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Oct 11, 2010)

been using the walkers for years.

just bought a second pair so that I had a spare and keep the old ones in the truck.


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 12, 2010)

Win1917 said:


> Haven't used the game ear myself but I did get a pair of Howard Leight Impact Sport electronic muffs this year. I couldn't imagine anything better for $50 or there abouts. Between work and hunting I've used them for hundreds of hours without a hitch so far. When I was researching them the Caldwells and other low cost electronic muffs had very mixed reports as to their quality. The HL's had practically unanimous high praise.
> 
> If you have the coin I would go with the game ears or some equivalent. If you don't, the HL's are darn good alternative.





+1   Howard Leight Impact Sport.... 

One of the best purchases I've EVER made towards shooting/hunting and a truly amazing product for the price.  Buy them!

I either keep them directly ON my ears or, for short breaks, up on my head but only covering the top edges of my ears.  A quick POP down with my hand it all it takes to seat them back down again.  Simple as that.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Oct 12, 2010)

i use muffs called, "action ears", they are stereo. if turned up to high you hear to much. you have to keep the volume very low, you only want to be able to hear whats close to you. mine turn off when anything over 85 decibles hits them. then after a second they come back on. been using them at the range, just to get used to them.


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 12, 2010)

the r.o.c. said:


> . if turned up to high you hear to much. you have to keep the volume very low, you only want to be able to hear whats close to you.



yep... I turn mine ip JUSSST enough to start amplifying and then down a bit.


----------



## Dub (Oct 13, 2010)

dadsbuckshot said:


> I just carry some ear plugs on a string around my neck. They are easy to get in the ears with little or no detection. Could not afford the game ear this year. Ear plugs on a string work well.
> 
> I have a BFR .45-70, so ear protection is a must.



Same strategy here.  Works out fairly well.



I could not imagine the whallop that BFR must pack.  




I also have a pair of Howard Leights that I bought from Academy late this summer.  I've used them twice at my local range but not in the woods.  Not bad.  I haven't a clue how they'd be in the woods.  I need to get 'em out of my shooting bag and play with them some.  I'm also not sure if they are in "stereo"???

It was one of the few purchases that I didn't research in some way.  I was in there and a buddy had told me they were good...I saw 'em on sale and jumped.


----------



## benafrye (Oct 13, 2010)

Get them


----------



## benafrye (Oct 13, 2010)

Work very good


----------



## NDLucas (Oct 19, 2010)

johnweaver said:


> I'm 53 and I have a hard time hearing conversations.  Please use something or you will be the one who always says "WHAT?"



I'm 31 and in the same boat. I wish I had used hearing protection YEARS ago. I really regret it now. I hear a constant ringing in my ears that is LOUD at times.


----------

